# Batterie iPod MINI 4G



## ipo (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 
Mon iPod mini est presque mort donc j'ai appris qu&#8217;on peut acheter une batterie sur le net et on peut la remplacer par soi même. 
J'ai donc découvert un site qui vend ce genre de batteries
Je sais que mon iPod mini 4g est un "*M9802TN"* 
Par contre, sur tous ces sites de batterie il y  a plein pour des iPod mini 4g de la forme "M9802" mais à la fin il n'y a jamais le fameux "TN" mais plein d'autres trucs différents "DE" ou "EC"... enfin pleins de choses à part le "TN" qui m'intéresse 
Et il y en a une qui est juste "M9802". 
Est-ce que je peux la prendre même si il n'ya pas de "TN" ???????? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Avril 2009)

je ne connais pas le ipod mini 4G, normalement, le dernier ipod mini est le 2G.


----------



## MaToNu (18 Avril 2009)

Ipod mini c'est ipod nano ?


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Avril 2009)

MaToNu a dit:


> Ipod mini c'est ipod nano ?



normalement, non.

ipod mini:






ipod nano 4G:





ipod nano 3G:





ipod nano 2G:





j'ai pas trouvé d'image pour le G1 :rateau:

donc c'est pour le quel ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2009)

L'iPod mini dont ipo parle est sans doute l'iPod mini de deuxième génération, avec un disque dur de 4 Go. 




Un modérateur pour modifier le titre (4 Go ou 2G)?


----------

